# Beyond Six Pack Abs ? Part 1



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

In part one of this exclusive interview with strength and conditioning coach David Grisaffi: Is there any new research proving or dis-proving spot reduction?, can you “spot ADD” fat? (yikes!), Is training your abs to failure actually dangerous?, the truth about training your abs every day, can you isolate your upper and lower abs at [...]

*Read More...*


----------

